# BMW paint hardness



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of pensioning off my old E39 Sport Touring which I've had new in 2002. It's been a brilliant car and the paint finish has always been superb and has been nice and hard and doesn't get effected by bird lime etc and when cleaned comes up with a nice gloss even though it has never been garaged.

So my question is; how does the paint finish on the latest BM's compare in hardness.

Richard


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Newer bmw the paint will still be the same hardness they have one of the most resilient paints and I'm sure some if the newer ones are powder coated so i was told by our paint tech guy :thumb:


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

That's good to know. I was wondering whether the move to water based would have reduced the hardness.

Richard


----------

